# Starting My Granddaughter Early



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Since I was so late to training dogs, I‘m going to pique the interest of my grandchildren early. This is Charlotte:






They so love Logan. Both the girls (Grace, 9 and Charlotte, 7 years old) can get him to listen pretty well. Adler (5) is still a work in process.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Cute. I love the way she rewards him.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Cute. I love the way she rewards him.


I told her she really needs to let him know he did a good job. She’s a sweetie.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> Since I was so late to training dogs, I‘m going to pique the interest of my grandchildren early. This is Charlotte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s adorable! Grandkids are the best.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

That is precious.. Logan is such a wonderful boy..


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

And that is why Goldens and kids are the best


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

How adorable!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

GoldenDude said:


> That’s adorable! Grandkids are the best.


They are! I’m really enjoying them so much.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> That is precious.. Logan is such a wonderful boy..


He enjoys life so much!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> And that is why Goldens and kids are the best


He’s so good with them. Even when he was doing the over excited thing for a while, he’s always been gentle with children. They ask all the time when we are hiking if they can pet him. He loves it.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Brilliant way to start children (grandchildren) in the dog training world.
They will absolutely treasure the memories and grandparents are earning extra points...


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

so adorable!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Brilliant way to start children (grandchildren) in the dog training world.
> They will absolutely treasure the memories and grandparents are earning extra points...


When they spend the night, to give my husband and myself some quiet time to watch a movie, I let them go back to our bedroom/get on our bed and watch an animated movie on my television. Logan always goes back there with them and lays on the foot of the bed. He won’t budge until they go to their own beds. I guess he feels like he’s taking care of them (or is one of them - ha!)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

laurab18293 said:


> so adorable!


Thank you!


----------

